# help with dx code



## VickiS (Mar 6, 2012)

What dx code is used for koilocytotic atypia of cervix?


----------



## cthompson1446 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Dx code help*

I coded this using  the encoder and came to Dx code 622.10. It is dysplasia of cervix.
I hope that helps!


----------

